# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Guns & Girls Pictures

## Knightkore



----------

Beachcomber (06-09-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Katie Pavlich training at Gunsite, Pahrump, Nv...

----------

Knightkore (06-09-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

Almost there but you forgot the Muscle Cars. they have to be leaning on or over the hood of a 1960's muscle car.

----------


## Coolwalker

Here ya' go...

----------

Knightkore (06-09-2017),Old Ridge Runner (06-16-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

This is what I'm talking about - all 3 necessary elements are present. (The girl is in the background in this one but I'll let it slide because that's my favorite all time car.)

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017),Swedgin (07-19-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (06-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

DonGlock26 (06-17-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017),OldSchool (05-03-2018),teeceetx (06-17-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> 




 A suppressed SBR. NICE ! Take the scope off of it though and add flip up - iron sights. 



Joe :

----------

Knightkore (06-16-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Is it an illusion or is that woman  carrying a "double" barrel!

----------

Knightkore (06-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017),teeceetx (06-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Like the camo outfit!

----------

Knightkore (06-22-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Julia in the snow.  Mega Arms/B5 Systems/Battle Arms carbine

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-30-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Yeah, but can she field dress a Snow Shoe rabbit?.................on 2nd thought, forget it, how is she in bed?

----------

Knightkore (07-18-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

{My grandpa used to have a Toyota like this.....}

----------


## Knightkore

Alaska Mauve with a 14.0" carbine build

----------


## MedicineBow

Just shut down the computer. I will have to remember to post a photo I took when I return from Florida.

----------

Knightkore (07-19-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Hm... well meanwhile, we could meander "slightly" off topic till MB returns with the pic.



Just as deadly, yes?



Yes.

So okay, back on topic.



She's got that "go ahead, mess with me" look.  :Wink:

----------

Knightkore (07-19-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Wait... "young Russian spy" (the Russians are meddling again).



But this one has to be the best of all:

----------

Knightkore (07-19-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Someguy

> Wait... "young Russian spy" (the Russians are meddling again).
> 
> 
> 
> But this one has to be the best of all:


And that's the whole of my view on girls and guns. 
If she can't actually shoot and enjoy it, I ask myself "what am I doing with this silly bitch?

----------

Knightkore (07-19-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Hm... well meanwhile, we could meander "slightly" off topic till MB returns with the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as deadly, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


Middle picture.  Right breast.....sweat or lactating?

----------

teeceetx (08-19-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

DAMN, but those are some nice cannons!

Oh, and look, she's holding a pistol....

----------

Knightkore (07-19-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

IMG_5931EditedLoRes5x7.jpg

 I hope this is sized OK. This is a model I shot with my Charter Arms .44SPCL

 Kind of James Bondish photo.

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),Kodiak (07-26-2017),OverDrive (07-26-2017)

----------


## Natty C

I'm sorry if my posting may offend ladies here, because I don't wanna represent them as sex objects because guns. 

But....



She gots spirit like a mofo, naw?

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),MedicineBow (07-26-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

How about this beauty?!  (Taken from a video)

Screenshot_2017-07-26-19-09-49.png

My daughter at 11 yo, has since been in the Army Nat Guard, and now married with 3 boys...all NRA Juniors

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),Kodiak (07-26-2017),MedicineBow (07-26-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

> I'm sorry if my posting may offend ladies here, because I don't wanna represent them as sex objects because guns. 
> 
> But....
> 
> 
> 
> She gots spirit like a mofo, naw?


 As a photographer, there is a line between class and trash. Showing someone attractive in a non-sexual photo is fine....in my opinion.

 There's certainly nothing wrong with the photo you posted.

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> IMG_5931EditedLoRes5x7.jpg
> 
>  I hope this is sized OK. This is a model I shot with my Charter Arms .44SPCL
> 
>  Kind of James Bondish photo.


She kinda has a Faye Dunaway look to her.

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),MedicineBow (07-26-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> How about this beauty?!  (Taken from a video at dusk)
> 
> Screenshot_2017-07-26-19-09-49.png
> 
> My daughter at 11 yo, has since been in the Army Nat Guard, and now married with 3 boys...all NRA Juniors


Mike & daughter Eve Baxter would approve (Last Man Standing).  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

Now here's my daughter with a real 'gun' :

Angela Howitzer - Copy.jpg

"Now, this is a gun!" (said in my best Aussie accent)

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017),pragmatic (09-09-2017)

----------


## Old Navy

I'm trying to remember what you do with all of these.......Oh, OK

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (08-19-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

{In a lot of these pictures, it is fun to try and find where the gun is.  Not as obvious as some.....body parts.}

----------


## OverDrive

> Mike & daughter Eve Baxter would approve (Last Man Standing).


In case those who dont watch this very right wing show* Last Man Standing,* Eve the youngest of 3 daughters in in the HS ROTC and planned on going to West Point...loves guns and conservative politics!  

Eve in ROTC drill team.jpg  On the rifle drill team..and really can do all the moves!!

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> ................. Eve the youngest of 3 daughters in in the HS ROTC and planned on going to West Point...loves guns ................... 
> Eve in ROTC drill team.jpg  On the rifle drill team..and really can do all the moves!!



  Brains bets braun every time. One thing that is always needed to get anywhere is an education. 

  Let me give her honest advice.......Air Force Academy. OR - do four years of college and get a good degree in what ever she is interested in, then join the Air Force and do Officers Candidate School. She has a degree she is interested in, and the Air Force will "Most Likely" stick her in that career field after OCS. 
   Morale and PROMOTIONS are better in the Air Force and the Navy ( who wants to be on a boat for 6 months ) - and I think a young person would like it better.

  College --> degree of choice, Air Force OCS, Air Force Career in the field she got her degree. 

 It beats West Point and being "Branched" ( Branch Examples - Law, Accounting, Intel, Aviation....ect )  into a career field you have no interest in. You get a dream sheet - but it most always does not come true.....and people get a kick and a total laugh out of misleading and feeding recruits wrong information.....and feeding them wrong info...... intentionally. 

 Give her this saying ----- "Brains is better than braun ! "

  She has to choose her life, her journey. She is responsible for herself. DON'T LET THE GOVERNEMENT make her choices for her, in the governments best interest and what they want. 

 Tell her Joe Hallenbeck is proud of her for stepping up to the plate. It takes intestinal fortitude to ------ > Go into the unknown. 



  Joe :  ( US Army )

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> Brains bets braun every time. One thing that is always needed to get anywhere is an education. 
> 
>   Let me give her honest advice.......Air Force Academy. OR - do four years of college and get a good degree in what ever she is interested in, then join the Air Force and do Officers Candidate School. She has a degree she is interested in, and the Air Force will "Most Likely" stick her in that career field after OCS. 
>    Morale and PROMOTIONS are better in the Air Force and the Navy ( who wants to be on a boat for 6 months ) - and I think a young person would like it better.
> 
>   College --> degree of choice, Air Force OCS, Air Force Career in the field she got her degree. 
> 
>  It beats West Point and being "Branched" ( Branch Examples - Law, Accounting, Intel, Aviation....ect )  into a career field you have no interest in. You get a dream sheet - but it most always does not come true.....and people get a kick and a total laugh out of misleading and feeding recruits wrong information.....and feeding them wrong info...... intentionally. 
> 
> ...


Didnt the Air Force do away with OCS and replace with OTS (Officer Training School) degree reqd!

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

@OverDrive



 She looks sharp.




 Joe :

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Didnt the Air Force do away with OCS and replace with OTS (Officer Training School) degree reqd!


( Smile ) --- I don't know, Ive been out of the loop since 1997.

 Research what I said though. Get info off of the internet, THEN see the recruiter so she don't get lied to. Don't like what recruiter number one said.....go find recruiter number 2. 



  Joe :

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Didnt the Air Force do away with OCS and replace with OTS (Officer Training School) degree reqd!


https://www.airforce.com/education/m...y-training/ots





 Joe :

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> ( Smile ) --- I don't know, Ive been out of the loop since 1997.
> 
>  Research what I said though. Get info off of the internet, THEN see the recruiter so she don't get lied to. Don't like what recruiter number one said.....go find recruiter number 2. 
> 
> 
> 
>   Joe :


My daughter is now married with 3 boys, went back to school (was a combat medic) got her RN & 1 yr later her BSN.  Part of the national Nurse Family Partnership program, with avg load of 20 women (poverished pregnant & post-partum to 1 yr).

Loves it, home ofc but drives her Jeep Cherokee within 50 miles of her home in rural S. CO..

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## The Man

:Big Grin: 

Also, a few jems from the Donbass conflict:

Ukraine







Separatists/pro-Russian







Who do you root for?  :Big Grin:

----------

Knightkore (07-29-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Nice "hindquarters" in that pic!  .....the horse's, of course!   :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (08-14-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

us'in all kaint b bootiful..!

Ugly woman with gun.jpg

----------

JMWinPR (08-17-2017),Knightkore (08-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> us'in all kaint b bootiful..!
> 
> Ugly woman with gun.jpg


 Those are some big guns.....er.....big uns?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017),OverDrive (08-15-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> Those are some big guns.....er.....big uns?


Caliber 50DD..?

----------

Knightkore (08-15-2017)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Knightkore (08-16-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

I'm in Love!

2017-08-16_17.04.08.jpg

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> 


Her eyes look like the lights are on but nobody's home.

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> Her eyes look like the lights are on but nobody's home.



What eyes?!

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> What eyes?!


Somebody had to say it.

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

Glad she has "recoil pads" for that shotgun..... :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Glad she has "recoil pads" for that shotgun.....


Why do chicks gotta do that stuff? She would have been perfectly fine. Oh well, lookit those earrings, probably wanted to be a porn star. lol  :Wink:

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017)

----------


## Neo

IMG_0543.JPG She has a very long index finger.

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Nice drums, er drum....

----------

Knightkore (08-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

> 


She is risking a black eye,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when she jumps off a curb.

----------

Knightkore (08-29-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> She is risking a black eye,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when she jumps off a curb.


And she is holding the gun wrong. The stock is resting against the right upper arm instead of her shoulder. 

Where I work - women wear short skirts, tight dress slacks that hug the buttocks ... Hips and thighs,  short dresses, leggings / yoga pants, dresses that are short and have a wide " V" neck .... Showing off the inside of their breasts.

For the past decade or longer.....If I go to work.... I see sexy dressed women all day long. And Human Resources does not say a thing to them for showing off their body & dressing excessively sexy. 


Joe :

----------


## OverDrive

Cant forget Sarah.........


2017-08-30 13.29.28.jpg

----------

Knightkore (08-30-2017),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Cant forget Sarah.........
> 
> 
> 2017-08-30 13.29.28.jpg


Yeah we can. Has the looks ---- but she has the IQ of a rock. I like a woman with a little intellect , and is not a Witch. And I greatly dislike women whom think they are better than anyone else. 

She showed her stupidity after the McCain Presidential run. She ran her mouth way too much. Booo - Hoooooo. 



Joe :

----------


## OverDrive

> Yeah we can. Has the looks ---- but she has the IQ of a rock. I like a woman with a little intellect , and is not a Witch. And I greatly dislike women whom think they are better than anyone else. 
> 
> She showed her stupidity after the McCain Presidential run. S*he ran her mouth way too much.* Booo - Hoooooo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe :


Running at the mouth?!  I would say that she is on even par with Donald.. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (09-07-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> And she is holding the gun wrong. The stock is resting against the right upper arm instead of her shoulder. 
> 
> Where I work - women wear short skirts, tight dress slacks that hug the buttocks ... Hips and thighs,  short dresses, leggings / yoga pants, dresses that are short and have a wide " V" neck .... Showing off the inside of their breasts.
> 
> For the past decade or longer.....If I go to work.... I see sexy dressed women all day long. And Human Resources does not say a thing to them for showing off their body & dressing excessively sexy. 
> 
> 
> Joe :


How much do you pay to work there?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> How much do you pay to work there?


I remember a scene in "What's New Pussycat" where Woody Allen is telling Peter O'Toole that he just started a new job dressing the strippers at a strip club.  How much a week O'Toole ask, Allen answer $75.00,  O'Toole says that isn't much.  I know says Allen but its all I can afford.

----------

Knightkore (09-07-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Yeah we can. Has the looks ---- but she has the IQ of a rock. I like a woman with a little intellect , and is not a Witch. And I greatly dislike women whom think they are better than anyone else. 
> 
> She showed her stupidity after the McCain Presidential run. She ran her mouth way too much. Booo - Hoooooo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe :


You do tend to recognize your own faults in others.....just saying is all.....

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Big Dummy

> Her eyes look like the lights are on but nobody's home.



But her lips say, member parking only.

----------

Knightkore (09-07-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

She has got guns and knows how to use them.

image.jpeg

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (09-07-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah we can. Has the looks ---- but she has the IQ of a rock. I like a woman with a little intellect , and is not a Witch. And I greatly dislike women whom think they are better than anyone else. 
> 
> She showed her stupidity after the McCain Presidential run. She ran her mouth way too much. Booo - Hoooooo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe :


If you have a CREDIBLE source for her IQ, then there would be many such CREDIBLE sources.  Link to some please.

----------

Knightkore (09-07-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> If you have a CREDIBLE source for her IQ, then there would be many such CREDIBLE sources.  Link to some please.


Actually, Hallenbeck is like Ted Kennedy. He smears and never produces any evidence. It's called borking and they're proud of it.

I'd settle for Hallenback pointing out something she said that's stupid.

----------


## Knightkore

I know I usually put Guns with Girls here but this qualifies for something good:

 *Kat*‏ @*katxarielle* 11m11 minutes ago 




#*FridayFeeling* #*FlashbackFriday* #*HispanicHeritageMonth* as a half Latina, I hope to break the barrier between GOP & minorities #*MAGA* #*USA* – at Pepperdine University

----------


## nonsqtr

> I know I usually put Guns with Girls here but this qualifies for something good:
> 
>  *Kat*‏ @*katxarielle* 11m11 minutes ago 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #*FridayFeeling* #*FlashbackFriday* #*HispanicHeritageMonth* as a half Latina, I hope to break the barrier between GOP & minorities #*MAGA* #*USA* – at Pepperdine University


I think I know this chick. I hang out at Pepperdine sometimes, I have a Piled Higher and Deeper from there.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Too skinny for those "bazookas" to be real..

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (10-31-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



Wouldn't mind being "raided" by her SWAT team!

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Attachment 23202
> 
>  I hope this is sized OK.



that's what "HE" said.

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2017),MedicineBow (10-31-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> 



All that moving around he could have shot back 5 times?

----------


## SharetheHedge

I see the trend has gone to rifles shots instead of handguns? Not sure I approve...

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Is it an illusion or is that woman  carrying a "double" barrel!


I think she is carrying at least 2 38s and a Judge.

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Too skinny for those "bazookas" to be real..


 I think it's just the way the photo was taken. Doesn't look too unrealistic to me.

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (11-01-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



I'd salute that "flag"...just to be patriotic...

----------

Knightkore (11-01-2017)

----------


## Tennyson

IMG_6916.JPG

----------

Knightkore (11-01-2017),OverDrive (11-01-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


I could make a "Dawg" joke...but I wont... :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (11-02-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Madison

images (8).jpg

Way to do it!  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Huh....*a human gun rack* ..or is it a human with a rack?!

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

"I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America, and to  the republic for which it stands, one nation under God, indivisible,  with liberty and justice for all."

----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2017),Kodiak (11-09-2017),teeceetx (11-09-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

Crikey, you lot will have raging hard on's and wide on's. Not because of the females, but of the guns !!!!!!

----------

Knightkore (11-09-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Crikey, you lot will have raging hard on's and wide on's. Not because of the females, but of the guns !!!!!!


It's called freedom, something you obviously do not understand.

----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2017),Knightkore (11-09-2017),Madison (11-09-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> It's called freedom, something you obviously do not understand.


Lol, it gets better.

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (11-09-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

> "I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America, and to  the republic for which it stands, one nation under God, indivisible,  with liberty and justice for all."


OMG.... that might be the best pic EVER!

----------

Knightkore (11-09-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


Damn, she could pass for Melania's sister.

----------

Knightkore (11-09-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.png

----------


## Big Dummy

image.png

----------


## Madison

World Champion Mounted Shooter: Annie Bianco  :Thumbsup20: 

téléchargement-AnnieBianco-Performance.jpg

----------

DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),Knightkore (11-15-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Annie Bianco 
Hoo Boy!


images.jpgimages-3.jpg

----------

DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),Knightkore (11-15-2017),Madison (11-09-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

File under "Girls with Glocks"


Girl with Glock.jpg

----------

Knightkore (11-15-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

images.jpg

----------

Knightkore (11-15-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

girls-with-guns-weapon-gun-girls-poster-th-wallpaper-1.jpg

What a great poster!

----------

DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),Knightkore (11-15-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

girls-with-guns-weapon-gun-girls-poster-th-wallpaper-1.jpg

What a great poster!

----------

Knightkore (11-15-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> images.jpg


Jes so you know, she's winking at me!

----------

Knightkore (11-15-2017),teeceetx (11-15-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> "I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America, and to  the republic for which it stands, one nation under God, indivisible,  with liberty and justice for all."



That pic should be virtual Viagra for senior patriots...

----------

Knightkore (11-15-2017),teeceetx (11-15-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

> That pic should be virtual Viagra for senior patriots...


That's virtual viagra for any real man!

----------


## Dan40

> "I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America, and to  the republic for which it stands, one nation under God, indivisible,  with liberty and justice for all."


Jes so you know, she's winking at me, too.

----------


## OverDrive

What ever happened to what they say in the Military, "This is my Rifle, this is my Gun......etc." ???

Why its "Girls With Guns", and not rifles!!

----------


## OverDrive

> What ever happened to what they say in the Military, "This is my Rifle, this is my Gun......etc." ???
> 
> Why its "Girls With Guns", and not rifles!!


What, no ex-Mil to finish saying?!  Never call your rifle a gun!


This is my Rifle, this is my Gun, this is for shooting and this is for fun!" 

   Burma Shave....

----------

Big Dummy (11-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## teeceetx

Don't like her painted on eye brows!  Everything else looks just FINE!

----------

Knightkore (11-16-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

In light of recent news stories, I have to apologize.  I feel a twinge guilty posting up pictures of guns in compromising positions, guns that make one lust after these guns as objects just to be used, and touched and used again and ogled at.  These guns & the violation they must feel at being seen in such inhumane ways.  Once again.  Apologizes.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 




I need help.  Hooray for the Second Amendment!

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

A new sheriff in town.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> Yeah we can. Has the looks ---- but she has the IQ of a rock. I like a woman with a little intellect , and is not a Witch. And I greatly dislike women whom (sic)  think they are better than anyone else. 
> She showed her stupidity after the McCain Presidential run. She ran her mouth way too much. Booo - Hoooooo. 
> Joe :


You ran your mouth way too much in one single post, Joey.

Sarah was elected Governor of Alaska.  And your credentials are.... what, exactly?

I greatly dislike loudmouths who blather the way you did about IQ and can't express themselves in proper English.
Evidently you're crazy about Hillary.  Talk about "better than anyone else".....

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> A new sheriff in town.



Looks like she is "exploding" out of that bikini!!

----------

Knightkore (12-01-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

The navy squeals

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (12-18-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),OverDrive (12-29-2017),teeceetx (12-31-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Gotta feeling the man who marries her will be doing a lot of "Yes Dear's !!!"  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## teeceetx

> 


The husband is called "ONE LUCKY GUY"!!!!

----------

DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),Knightkore (01-01-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> 


She's a dirty, dirty girl.....................

----------

DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),Knightkore (01-02-2018),teeceetx (01-02-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

image.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (01-02-2018),teeceetx (01-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



You don't see many double-barrelled hand guns...!!

----------

teeceetx (05-03-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Dummy (05-03-2018),DonGlock26 (08-18-2018),OldSchool (05-03-2018),OverDrive (01-12-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-03-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

> 


Oh dayum, she's GORGEOUS.

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


From the pic, guns must "turn her on!"

----------

Knightkore (05-24-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 





> From the pic, guns must "turn her on!"


I've heard that some ppl think guns are phallic symbols, esp "long" guns.... :Thinking:

----------

Knightkore (05-24-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> I've heard that some ppl think guns are phallic symbols, esp "long" guns....


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  She holds them pretty well.....and two at a time.

----------

OverDrive (05-24-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-02-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



I see she has her COG (Center of Gravity) correct......

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-02-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


I'm afraid she looks like she could beat me up!!

----------

Knightkore (07-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


!
Nothing like the smell of a freshly fired barrel in the morning!;

----------

Knightkore (07-05-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> !
> Nothing like the smell of a freshly fired barrel in the morning!;


Does this Glock make me look fat?

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (07-27-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Is she the "patriotic" version of the female Black Widow spyder, where after having sex, she will kill you?!!!

----------

Knightkore (07-06-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



"Ok, no, your hand wont distract my shot..."

----------


## tiny1

Joe Hallenbeck




> Yeah we can. Has the looks ---- but she has the IQ of a rock.


I cannot believe you believe that crap.  Palin's IQ is in the 125 range.  That 83 has been debunked. 83 IQ will never put you in the Governor's Mansion.

Got a question for ya'.  
How exactly did someone who, until a few years ago, was buried in legal debt, had a family in several crises, and was written off politically when she “suddenly” resigned as governor make millions of dollars, write two best-sellers, lead a political movement that helped take back Both Houses of Congress, produce a winning documentary series, endure an unprecedented media onslaught, all while seemingly having her family now in a great place, if she is remotely stupid?



> I like a woman with a little intellect , and is not a Witch.


Obviously, she has you beat, intellectually.  And, the Only witches I can think of in her league, is Glenda from The Wizard of Oz, and Samantha Stevens from Bewitched.





> And I greatly dislike women whom think they are better than anyone else.


In her case, she may be right.  Sorry, dude.  She has the entire package.  Beautiful, Smart and Hot as a three dollar pistol.  Plus, I like women who hunt, fish, CLEAN THEIR OWN CATCH, and have looks to die for.




> She showed her stupidity after the McCain Presidential run.


  Are you kidding me?  You really do subscribe to Couric, Matthews, Lauer, SNL, Bill Maher, Rosie O, and so on.  





> She ran her mouth way too much. Booo - Hoooooo.


I'd listen to her for hours.  I really like her.  I think a lot of her.  If not for her, McLame would have been laughed right out of the Race.  HE was the joke.  HE was the idiot.  He did think he was better than everyone else.



It is your opinion, and I'll defend your right to express it.  But I'll defend it while disputing it.  Sarah Palin is not dumb, and those who think so, subscribe to a certain agenda.

----------

Knightkore (07-06-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

Prog's just HATE the intelligent people, because it highlights their abject stupidity and insanity.

----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018),Old Ridge Runner (08-26-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



A guys dream:  hot girl, hot gun, and a content big dog!

----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


We need to "explore" our Frredoms!

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-31-2018),Knightkore (07-10-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (07-23-2018),teeceetx (07-27-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



​She looks like she could kick my ass!!!

----------

Knightkore (07-23-2018)

----------


## Lummy

> 


Cindy doesn't need any tools.    :Confused2: 

Chucky Schumer got so turned on he ran out and bought a Tech.  :Greatjob: 



Now he wants your guns. They're FREE.

----------

Knightkore (07-23-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Fair & Balanced
IMG_20180724_093635.jpg

----------

Knightkore (07-24-2018),Old Navy (07-26-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (07-27-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



You're scraping the bottom of the "barrel"...

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (07-31-2018),Knightkore (07-26-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



Is that a whip in her left hand?  Hurt me, hurt me..!

----------

Knightkore (07-26-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 



A camo thong?!  How close does she plan on getting to game.....or, what's her "game!!"

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

> 


OH .... MY .... GAWD ... amazing!

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

Just kidding:

----------


## OverDrive

> Just kidding:



​Before and After putting on "rose-colored glasses!"

----------

Knightkore (08-10-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------

Big Dummy (08-10-2018),Coolwalker (08-14-2018),Knightkore (08-13-2018),teeceetx (08-12-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

{Come with me if you want to live.}

----------

OverDrive (08-13-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> {Come with me if you want to live.}


"Yes, sir, er mam!"  (looks like another one who could kick my ass!)

----------

Knightkore (08-13-2018),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Dummy (08-14-2018),teeceetx (08-18-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


She looks natural holding that gun!

----------

Knightkore (08-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

OverDrive (08-17-2018),teeceetx (08-18-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


"Now  where is the switch to turn on and style my hair?";

----------

Knightkore (08-17-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

> 


Oh geez..... where do you FIND these beauties?

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Oh geez..... where do you FIND these beauties?



These are "some" of those he has turned down for dates...,,............ :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2018),teeceetx (08-21-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Cowboy Mounted Shooting*


A horse, a gun, some balloons and a stopwatch and you've got yourself a new and growing sport with a BANG! 26 year old Lindsey Baranyk introduces us to Cowboy Mounted Shooting   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Real-Life Robin Hoods: Stunt Couple Fire Arrows From Horseback*

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2018),MisterVeritis (08-18-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (08-21-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (08-23-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


No, sorry gal, but not the new I*SIS iPhone BATTLE MODEL*...

----------

Knightkore (08-22-2018)

----------

